# Ghostbusters 2045: Venkman's Revenge



## Changer of Ways (Jan 3, 2008)

Using 40k art of course...


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

no comments yet? well i guess its kind of funny.....


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

it is somewhat funny, but so far not the best thing that I have ever seen


----------



## Changer of Ways (Jan 3, 2008)

Blackhiker said:


> it is somewhat funny, but so far not the best thing that I have ever seen


Lol! Oh damn it, because that's what I was going for...


----------

